# Anfänger wollen an den Gardasee



## Knaller (31. März 2015)

Moin!
Meine Freundin und ich (Mitte 30) möchte im Mai gerne Urlaub mit unseren Rädern machen. Allerdings möchten wir keinen reinen Bike Urlaub, sondern auch gerne mal an den Strand, an den Pool und die Gegend mit den Füßen erkunden  
Wir sind beide sportlich und fit, aber sind erst wieder angefangen mit dem MTB fahren. Daher hätten wir gerne leichte bis mittlere Touren. Man ist ja im Urlaub :-D
Welche Region könnt ihr empfehlen? Welche Unterkünfte kennt Ihr die gut ausgestattet sind (Fahrradabstellplatz, Parkplatz, schöne Zimmer).

Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps oder Ratschläge? 

Danke!!!


----------



## Hofbiker (31. März 2015)

Die SUFU spuckt  euch soviele Informationen über den Gardasee hervor.

z.B. Lago di Garda  spuckt 298 Seiten aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (1. April 2015)

Hallo Knaller,

zum biken, wandern und Strand liegen empfiehlt sich mMn der Norden mit Riva und Arco. Hier gibt es auch unzählige Unterkünfte von Hotels, Pensionen und Agriturs. Kommt auch darauf an was ihr wollt, Zimmer oder Ferienwohung.

War jetzt am Wochenende bei Agritur Comai in Riva untergebracht. Einfach, sauber und auf Wunsch mit Frühstück auch in der Fewo.
In Arco kann ich Casa Pederzolli (bedandpizza.com) empfehlen. Schöne Zimmer und Fewo und im Haus dabei eine der besten Pizzen in der Region.

Vorteil von Arco, es herrscht nicht so viel Trubel wie in Riva und den Kletterern, die hier die Vormacht haben, geht es nicht so sehr ums posen. In Riva oder Torbole bist Du eben mittendrin mit allen Vor-und Nachteilen.

Touren gibt es genügend. Als Einstieg ist immer wieder die Marocche Tour gut. Asphalt und Schotter im Wechsel, keine heftigen Anstiege. Aber man bekommt doch ein ganz gutes Feeling was einen erwartet.

Eins noch, was verstehst du unter leicht bis mittel? km/hm?


----------



## Knaller (1. April 2015)

Hallo,
danke für die Infos!
Wir haben uns mal die Gardabikeresidence angesehen. Die Unterkunft ist in Torbole und für Biker ausgelegt. Aber Deine Tipps werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen. Trubel brauchen wir eigentlich nicht, sondern eher Ruhe, Sport, Pool, abschalten und schöne Orte ansehen. 

Ich kann Dir nicht mal sagen was wir genau fahren "können". Wir sind beide sehr aktiv im Gym, aber haben noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit dem Bike. Ich bin früher mal mehr gefahren, dass ist aber schon einiges her. Wir wollen vor allem etwas sehen und schöne und (einfache) Trails fahren. Daher wäre auch geführte Touren für den Anfang interessant. Wir möchte nichts mit Lift und nichts nahe am Abgrund  Beide können nicht so mit Höhe. 

Ach ja, wir fahren beide Canyon Fullys und somit muss es nicht nur Asphalt sein.

Danke!!!


----------



## sun909 (1. April 2015)

Zur Einstufung hilft die singletrail-Skala.de weiter.

Damit könnt ihr immer grob beschreiben, was ihr aktuell fahrt oder sucht (S0-S..)

Grüße


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (1. April 2015)

Hi,

Lift findest Du am Gardasee keinen, wer runter will muss also erstmal aus eigener Kraft hoch (Ausnahme Gondel Malcesine).

Wie gesagt, mMn ist die Marocche Tour (http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cuzpqfnwngvthspk)ideal. Da kann man auch mal ein paar Abstecher auf kleinere Trails wagen. 

Eine weitere einfache Tour, daher auch viel los, ist von Riva aus die alte Ponale Straße hoch nach Pregasina. Wenn man dann noch will kann man auf breiten Wegen noch weiter hoch zur Malga Palaer. Da würde ich dann umdrehen und den Passo Roccheta nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Auf gpsies.com, gps-Tour.info gibt es jede Menge Touren. Oder Du besorgst dir einen Tourenführer ala Moser oder von Kompass gibt es auch was. Im Netz gibt es zig Portale die Routen beschreiben. Pflicht ist auf jeden Fall ne Topo Karte.

Ansonsten wäre ich vorsichtig was die Trails am Gardasee angehen. Die sind meistens steil, ausgesetzt und ziemlich verblockt.


----------



## Knaller (1. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zur Einstufung hilft die singletrail-Skala.de weiter.
> 
> Damit könnt ihr immer grob beschreiben, was ihr aktuell fahrt oder sucht (S0-S..)
> 
> Grüße


Danke, das ist eine super Seite! Meine Frau sagt bis S1, eher S0, ich könnte mir auch kurze Passagen S2 vorstellen, wenn ich mal eingegroovt bin 

Ich habe ein Garmin 600 mit Top Karte, aber nur Deutschland.


----------



## singletrailer67 (1. April 2015)

Bin gerade mit meiner Familie in Riva. Wohnen das 4. Mal in der Villa Bellaria, sehr empfehlenswert. Ruhige Lage, in 10 min in der Altstadt von Riva, Besitzer Andrea total nett.
Touren mit Bedacht planen. Wie schon erwähnt tw. steil, verblockt...für Anfänger Stress pur.
Vorschläge: Pregasina über Ponale, evtl. weiter bis Punta dei Larici (schau mal in meine Beiträge, habe aktuell was gepostet). Marocche, San Giovanni, Monte Brione. Oder auch mal den Altissimo hoch. Die Abfahrten über Trails sind aber (glaube ich, kenne nicht alle) idR nicht einfach. Aussicht geniessen, und wieder runterrollen...habe ich mit meiner Frau auch mal gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich Dosso dei Roveri oder sowas in der Kategorie lassen, das stresst einen Einsteiger ungemein.

LG und viel Spaß!
Stefan


----------



## sun909 (1. April 2015)

Fürs garmin gibt's Open Mtb Maps von Italien.

Grüße


----------



## enno112 (1. April 2015)

Wir waren die letzten 2 Jahre im Garda Sporting Hotel in Riva.
Waren sehr zufrieden und ich kann das bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen!
Ist halt ein wenig teurer, aber es lohnt sich 
http://www.gardasportinghotel.it/de/


----------



## christof1977 (2. April 2015)

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Gardasee wird schnell heftig und kann Anfängern den Spaß schon mächtig verderben.
Muss es der Lago sein? Im Vinschgau z.B. finden auch Anfänger ihren Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. April 2015)

Vinschgau hat aber-so sehr ich es auch biketechnisch schätze-keinen See und kein DolceVita 

Außerdem gibt es mit Marocce, Ponale, (EDITIERT) usw durchaus Strecken, die für Anfänger zu befahren sind.

Muss man halt hier ein wenig im großen Thread lesen und ggf fragen.

Schließlich sind die Leute dort vor 20jahren mit Starrgabel usw rumgeiert, da rollt ein 29er doch wie ChuckNorris mir nichts dir nichts drüber  

Grüsse


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (2. April 2015)

Mal ohne Rad-Brille: Der Norden ist für euer Vorhaben nicht optimal. Die Sonne verschwindet früh, die Sarca bringt kaltes Wasser in den See, die Rad-Touren sind wenig einsteigerfreundlich.
An euerer Stelle würde ich weiter in den Süden fahren, die Gegend um Bardolino ist schön. Da könnt ihr euch dem Monte Baldo von Süden auf schönen Touren annähern ohne euch ständig blutende Wunden zuzuziehen. 
Die Strände sind auch welche, das Klima mediterran. 
P.S. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: ARCO HAT KEINEN STRAND!


----------



## Bede (2. April 2015)

... und jetzt nur mal so zum Thema Diebstahl.
Es empfiehlt sich die Räder mit in der Hausratversicherung mit einzuschließen. Bitte darauf achten, dass in der HR die sogenannte "Nachtklausel" mit eingeschlossen (von 22.00Uhr bis 06.00Uhr) ist. D.h. wenn ihr eure Räder nachts eingeschlossen hat bzw wenn ihr die Räder solange sie "in Gebrauch" sind abhaden kommen (Polizeiaufnahme) , dann sind sie auch versichert.
Grüßle
Bede


----------



## dede (2. April 2015)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: ARCO HAT KEINEN STRAND!


 

Stimmt nicht ganz! Rein geographisch liegt der Lido di Arco (wie der Name schon sagt) zwischen der Sarca und dem Brione auf Arcos Gemeindegebiet....


----------



## Knaller (2. April 2015)

Danke für die ganzen Anregungen und Tipps. Ich werde mir die genannten Hotels und Regionen mal auf der Karte und Inet ansehen. Die Chefin muss dann einfach entscheiden :-D 
Ich glaube jeder Region um den Gardasee hat Ihren Reiz und Vorzüge. Ich glaube auch das wir mit dem Bike passende Routen im Norden finden werden. Wir gehen eh davon aus, dass wir nicht mehr als 3 Touren in dem Urlaub machen möchten. 

Versichert sind unsere Drahtesel und mir ist wichtig das die Vor Ort eine Garage für die Bikes haben. 

Lohnt es sich eventuell Räder vor Ort zu leihen? Was kostet so etwas und taugen die Räder was?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (2. April 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Wir haben uns mal die Gardabikeresidence angesehen. Die Unterkunft ist in Torbole und für Biker ausgelegt.



Hallo,
die Gardabikeresidence haben wir auch im für 2 Wochen Juni/Juli gebucht. Für uns war die recht zentrale Lage sowie das recht neue Haus ein Argument.

Letztes Jahr waren wir in Malcesine, dort gab es auch gute Einkaufs / Bummelmöglichkeiten, kleinen Sandstand und tolle Wanderrouten unter und oberhalb vom MonteBaldo.

AAAABER, zum Biken sind wir dann oft mit den Auto aus in den Norden (Riva, Torbole, Arco) gefahren.
Die Ausgangsmöglichkeiten sind für Euch "Einsteiger" dann dort eher mau, es gibt zwar einen tollen Weg am Wasser entlang nach Garda und zurück durch die Olivenfelder, ist aber dann nach einem Tag auch langweilig!

Daher haben wir uns nun im Norden umgesehen.
Wir wollen auch nicht nur biken, auch alles mal angehen. Also Klettersteig gehen, bummeln, etc. In den Gardasee zum schwimmen wollen die Mädels eh kaum, daher haben wir die FeWo mit Pool genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es mit Marocce, Ponale, Pianaura usw durchaus Strecken, die für Anfänger zu befahren sind.



Die Pianaura Trails sind schon seit ewigen Zeiten für Biker tabu!

Ein schöne einsteigerfreundliche Tour ist die Monte Velo Tour. Die gibt´s in zig Varianten.
Such mal nach der Online-Version des Lago-Bikers, da sind auch immer Tourenvorschläge drin.
Ebenfalls einsteigerfreundlich ist nach San Giovanni raufzufahren und über den Tenno-See wieder zurück. Im Mai dürfte es auch noch nicht so heiß sein, dass man auf der Straße rauf direkt gegrillt wird. Ist halt vom Untergrund her etwas langweilig, aber es gibt viele Leute, die die Tour gern mögen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (2. April 2015)

Bin gerade von San Giovanni wieder in Riva eingelaufen. Für Einsteiger schon empfehlenswert, wenn genügend Kondition. 1200 hm, aber Asphaltstraße. Runter gibt's vielleicht ein, zwei Stellen wo es mal knurpselig wird. Ansonsten echt eine Traumtour ohne Stress.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (3. April 2015)

Genau, Monte Velo und San Giovanni sind ebenfalls zu meistern. Zur Not kann man auf Asphalt runter bzw. auch hoch.



Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> ARCO HAT KEINEN STRAND!



Ach ne ...


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (3. April 2015)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> zum biken, wandern und Strand liegen empfiehlt sich mMn der Norden mit Riva und Arco





RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Ach ne ...



Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2015)

Ich bezweifle eher, dass der TE und seine Frau unbedingt stundenlang aus Asphalt oder Schotter steil berghoch strampeln wollen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2015)

Woraus schließt du das? Es liest sich für mich so, dass sie zwar fit aber technisch nicht versiert sind. Also genau richtig für die beiden Touren. Zumal es ja bei der Monte Velo Tour durchaus interssante Varianten gibt, wenn man auf die Karte schaut.


----------



## Knaller (25. Juni 2015)

Hier mal als Feedback. Wir waren 5 Tage in Riva im Hotel Du lac et du Parc. Leider konnten wir die Räder nicht mitnehmen, da ich für mein neues Auto noch kein Trägersystem hatte. Somit blieb es beim ansehen und Lage checken. Wir waren total begeistert und werde wahrscheinlich im September mit den Bikes hin fahren. Wir werden dann mal 1-2 geführten Touren mitmachen und dann sollte das Eis gebrochen sein. 

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## WhatTheHell (27. Juni 2015)

Knaller schrieb:


> Hier mal als Feedback. Wir waren 5 Tage in Riva im Hotel Du lac et du Parc. ....



Magst Du sagen wie das Hotel für euch war und ob ihr dafür ein Empfehlung aussprechen könnt oder euch beim nächsten Mal lieber eine andere Unterkunft sucht.


----------



## Knaller (27. Juni 2015)

Das Hotel war absolute Klasse und ein tolles Ambiente. Die Zimmer im Haupthaus sind Standart, es ist alles sehr sauber, das Team vom Hotel sehr freundlich. Es gibt aber auch noch "bessere" Zimmer und Apartments und Bungalow auf dem Gelände. Der Park macht seinen Namen alle Ehre und die 2 Pools sind sehr schön angelegt. Im Spa waren wir in der kurzen Zeit leider nicht. Parkplätze sind für Gäste kostenfrei (Garage oder draussen)! Das Frühstück war sehr gut und eine tolle Auswahl. Alles in allem ein wirklich zu empfehlendes Hotel, wenn der Preis nicht wäre


----------

